# Help - my CPC exam



## swinegardner (Jan 23, 2012)

I finished school last August and took my CPC exam and passed in November. I have been unable to get even an interview in this area. Any suggestions on how to get my foot in the door somewhere?


----------



## JudyW (Jan 24, 2012)

swinegardner said:


> I finished school last August and took my CPC exam and passed in November. I have been unable to get even an interview in this area. Any suggestions on how to get my foot in the door somewhere?



What area are you in???  There is no one special answer.  You just have to keep applying and NEVER give up and believe in your self.  Be willing to take any job you can get to get your foot in the door.  Wishing you good luck in finding your perfect coding job in the future.


----------



## CBaer (Jan 30, 2012)

*job searching*

Don't forget to go to your local staffing agnecies.

Alot of employers post with them...you can usually get into a position that is temp to hire there you can show them what you know.  That is how I got my first real coding job.  At the end of the 90 days they offered me a the position.

Good luck...keep sending out your resumes.

Cheryl


----------

